# Russian's Enclosure



## Rhyno47 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is Marty and Tori's enclosure.

Two Rubbermaid tubs.






Tori eating the lettuce heart. They have a landing with calcium and water. And a tunnel connecting the tubs.





Marty being shy.





The tunnel.




View from tunnel.


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2009)

Really nice 
I like it, I am sure Marty and Tori really likes it!


----------



## DoversMama (Dec 14, 2009)

This looks great!


----------



## sammi (Dec 15, 2009)

I love the tunnel idea to connect the tubs! Great job! I bet your little guy are really happy in there =]


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2009)

Good idea to connect the two tubs for more floor space.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 15, 2009)

The tunnel is great!! I also like their little loft area  Very nice enclosure- gave me some great ideas for when I build my Russian's new enclosure this spring!


----------



## sulcata (Dec 16, 2009)

i like the tunnel idea good job!!...**thumbs up**


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 16, 2009)

Clever and ambitious! Plenty of room for adventure and "new" horizons.

Do they ever roll down those ramps, or do they just look steep in photos?


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 16, 2009)

They climb it just fine. But they have learned how to slide very carefully down.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 16, 2009)

Rhyno47 said:


> They climb it just fine. But they have learned how to slide very carefully down.



Hahaha! That would make a great video (or at least a calendar-worthy photograph)!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 16, 2009)

you did a great job!!! What did you use on top of the wood for the ramp? We can't quite tell from the pictures.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Dec 16, 2009)

Its a min fridge's rack with sand paper screen going in and out the spokes to give it traction.


----------



## terracolson (Jan 18, 2010)

wow!! very creative.....


----------



## f burkart (Jan 19, 2010)

i love the tunnel that connect the two!


----------



## stells (Jan 21, 2010)

I do like all the ideas... a lot of thought has gone into it...
but..
it looks abit on the small side to me... even with the two tubs connected... i would also watch the landing it looks very easy for them to climb either completely out of the enclosure or fall down into it... i would have left that out so i could have a deeper substrate instead...

Thats just me though big enclosures... deep substrate...

Some will think i am being rude... i like to think of it as honest...


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 21, 2010)

Obviously alot of thought went into your enclosure because it's not a simple set up. But I agree with Stells. I don't think that there is enough floor space for two Russian tortoises, especially being as active as they normally are. They will climb into, over, under and out of anything that is in their way.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice enclosures Ryan, but like Kelly and Gary I have some reservations about the design. I agree with what Kelly said about the second floor, much to easy to get out of the enclosure and/or fall back into the enclosure. 
Something else I would have done would have been to add a basking spot in the smaller container. The one you have isn't big enough (dome size wise) to fit 2 tortoises under it and have them both warm up.
Also you can have the tube light more over the bigger section, that way everything will be lighted equally. 

Danny


----------



## Jessica (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know what you think about the space, but here in Finland we have a "rule" that adult russian tortoises needs a 3 x 6 feet enclosure minimum? And that's just for one tortoise, two needs more space.
And I don't want to be rude either, I'm just asking?


----------



## TaraTort (Jan 23, 2010)

i think the enclosure looked great, what was the substrate you was using? sorry it was probably obvious but i was just wandering as im thinking of changing my torts substrate
and i agree with some of the others on how i think the tunnel and loft idea is a great idea


----------



## webskipper (Jan 23, 2010)

I started with the coconut husk stuff and then added Cypress the next day. Mixed together allowed my piglets to disappear faster and am told that Cypress holds moisture longer and won't compact. It is amazing that their little feet will compress anything. As long as they feel secure and stay moist, I can sleep.


----------



## james1990 (Apr 7, 2010)

awsum ! 
with the tunnel how did you make it? or did you buy it. and did you need to seal it against the tub or anything ?


----------

